# [H] Space Marines, Tau, Tyranids [W] Paypal, $$ [AU]



## siblus (Dec 3, 2011)

*Space Marine Army:*

Check out this lot! Featuring: 

23 x Tactical Marines
5 x Terminators
1 x Dreadnought
1 x Rhino
1x Captain


Will throw in 1xBag of useful bits(mainly armless assault marine and scouts units)
Assembled and painted with single layer of BLACK (so ready for painting)
RRP over $300 AUD.
Can be yours for $120 AUD (or best offer) 

*Tyranid Army *

14x Genestealers 
1x Ripper Base 
8x Spore Mines 
23x Termagaunts 
6x Markers 
1x Bag of Bits  

Assembled and painted with single layer of BLACK (so ready for painting)
RRP over $300AUD. 
Can be yours for $80 AUD (or best offer)  

*Free Postage (within Australia) or pickup 
Reluctant sale....but I need cash quick to buy the kids xmas pressies so am selling off my collection (so stay tuned for more posts) 

Payment by Paypal, Bank Deposit. Pickup from Greenvale. Vic.AUS 
Will post overseas but at buyer's expense. *

Drop me a PM if your intrested, Photos comming soon

You can never have too many of these models....


----------



## siblus (Dec 3, 2011)

Here are the photos of the items


----------

